# Opera - Schuchfunktion hinzufügen



## nox (25. November 2002)

hy leuz

habe mir kürzlich Operas neuster Browser gezogen...
irgendwie noch cooles teil.
na jetzt würd ich gerne wissen wie ich eine suchmaschiene mehr in diese suchfunktion vom browser integriere?

hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine....

z.B. ist schon vorhanden:
- google
- all the web
- .......
etc.

greez

n
o
x


----------



## braindad (9. Dezember 2002)

da helfe ich doch gern (oder auch nicht): das ganze soll angelblich mit dem tool >>search editor<< funktionieren. dieses editiert deine search.ini [geht auch manuell, ist aber komplizierter]. naja, bei mir hat das tool nur 4 suchmaschienen geladen und beim speichern die ini kaputt gemacht, was zum absturz operas' beim laden führt. also hab ich es gelassen.

dir wünsche ich mehr erfolg


----------



## nox (9. Dezember 2002)

thx

habs gezogen...
aber noch nicht ausprobs. :}


----------



## nox (14. Dezember 2002)

also habs ausprobiert und es funzt tadellos!
ist ein absolut cooles progi, sehr empfehlenswert!

greez

n
o
x

ps.: @braindad danke  hast du opera v.06?


----------

